# Lepracutta's afternoon Delight



## N2TORTS (Aug 26, 2012)

Growing like weeds.....and coloring up nicely, *TONS* of personality 

























JD~


----------



## wellington (Aug 26, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are very good looking! My wife said she wants one, but I have enough on my plate..... for now!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 26, 2012)

They just keep on growin.


----------



## jesst (Aug 26, 2012)

they are just so pretty and unique! Its great to see how they are growing


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice torts!


----------



## tortadise (Aug 26, 2012)

They look so different every time you post photos of them. They really are growing like a sulcata. They look pretty cool.


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like they have the growth of a sulcata!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 26, 2012)

tortadise said:


> They look so different every time you post photos of them. They really are growing like a sulcata. They look pretty cool.



one reason I like to share them ....to see " changes " first hand ~
remember just a couple years ago ....at a few weeks of age ..
Wa La~





JD~


----------



## Neal (Aug 26, 2012)

Wake up in the mornin' with an appetite....oh I guess it's not that type of afternoon delight.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 26, 2012)

lushcious said:


> Looks like they have the growth of a sulcata!



actually ... one ( the lighter one ...aka " Silly" ) most definitely Sullie Shell , Scale, Head , Leg Shape...and of course much lighter.....on the other hand .. the darker one ( aka " Billy" ) more domed shaped , smaller scales on legs , head shape more leo attributes. Very interesting to say the least , not only the " cross" itself , but being clutch mates ( the differences) and seeing how genetics effects outcome ..... I just love it ! ...
Nonetheless .... I have never had in 20 years of owning/ hatching sullies and or Leos .... have seen such rapid growth .....exspecially the lighter one. And again, both very " alert" and friendly torts~ 
( as a reminder I DID NOT HATCH THESE...please keep the cross bashing to a minimum ... ) 

JD~


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't seen pictures since they were very small. They look amazing!! Such unique tortoises.


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 26, 2012)

They are just awesome!


----------



## Kerryann (Aug 28, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Julius25 (Aug 28, 2012)

so incredible, i really like this kind of hybrid you can really see the both of each specie in them 
and when i saw the little leo in last pic.... haaaaa so jealous !!!
really nice tort a real pleasure for the eyes thanks for pics


----------



## yellowfoot (Aug 28, 2012)

They are beautiful. Both have such a unique shell patterns.


----------



## mctlong (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely amazing. I'm very curious to see how this cross will effect their size as adults. Do you know their sex?


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 28, 2012)

mctlong said:


> Absolutely amazing. I'm very curious to see how this cross will effect their size as adults. Do you know their sex?



Both looking like females thus far ...~


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 29, 2012)

I love your tortoises!!!! They are beautiful!


----------



## pam (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 30, 2012)

I have to ask, will they be able to reproduce? I have read other posts where it says hybrids can't reproduce, it made me wonder if yours would be able to.


----------

